# Yi-Quan grandmaster Wang Xiangzhai



## Jens (Feb 10, 2021)

Anyone know what Yi-Quan grandmaster Wang Xiangzhai learnt from from Xing-Yi grandmaster Jie Tiefu whom defeated him 10 out of 10 times? or which skillsets or aspects were incorporated from grandmaster Jie Tiefu teachings into Yi-Quan?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2021)

I've always said that Wang Xiangzhai had to be legitimate, because he apparently the only founder of a style who was ever defeated...multiple times 

It seems, if you research CMA history, no other masters, or founders, were ever defeated.....


----------

